#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  Resetar onu fiberhome pelo botão

## Brunoateky

existe algum modo de resetar uma ONU fiberhome an5506 pelo botão ?, pois estou com problemas de acesso a ela e creio que o único jeito de reseta-la deva ser de maneira externa.

----------

